# NPD Ethos Overdrive Amp



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

been a while since I was truly excited by the used bin offering but this seemed pretty cool. some say a legendary drive pedal while others say it sounds like raccoons and geese fighting in the park. I'm excited to try it out but if it doesn't sound anything like a Boss DS1 or OD3 I'm going to list it and buy a hovercraft or a crossbow from Bass Pro Shop


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The preamp out and speaker out make sense to me, but the power amp in is perplexing. Does the unit serve as an attenuator as well as an overdrive?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The preamp out and speaker out make sense to me, but the power amp in is perplexing. Does the unit serve as an attenuator as well as an overdrive?


I don't think it's an attenuator


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I realize you haven't had it for very long, so feel free to simply say "Pass", but what is that power-amp input jack _for_? Like I say, everything else about makes perfect sense to me, but that one jack is a headscratcher.

If I'm not mistaken, didn't Player99/Richard have one of those? Maybe he has something to say about that jack.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I realize you haven't had it for very long, so feel free to simply say "Pass", but what is that power-amp input jack _for_? Like I say, everything else about makes perfect sense to me, but that one jack is a headscratcher.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, didn't Player99/Richard have one of those? Maybe he has something to say about that jack.


dunno man, you're the pedal expert. I just play guitar


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, did some digging and learned that the preamp out and power-amp in are simply send/return jacks for outboard effects, which is what they probably should have labelled the jacks in the first place. "PWR AMP IN" is likely to lead to some problems with some users who don't read the manual through and through.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Okay, did some digging and learned that the preamp out and power-amp in are simply send/return jacks for outboard effects, which is what they probably should have labelled the jacks in the first place. "PWR AMP IN" is likely to lead to some problems with some users who don't read the manual through and through.


that’s what the manual seems to suggest, no matter, I’ve already listed it for sale on Reverb


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well THAT was pretty fast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

I bought an Ethos Overdrive a few years ago and it was nothing special to my style of tone. It was touted as a Dumble tone clone. Maybe I am not a Dumble guy...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

what’s a Dumble? Is it like a Nutcracker in a famous ballet?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had one for a while. Loved it but I can dial in the same OD with my Zendrive. Sold it for a nice profit though.

May your hovercraft be full of eels.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> May your hovercraft be full of eels.


is that a good thing? Is it a hovercraft joke?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Old Monty Python joke. Before your time. ​


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

vadsy said:


> what’s a Dumble? Is it like a Nutcracker in a famous ballet?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Player99 said:


>


I'm pretty sure his body is related to my profile picture.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This was a Dumble-modded Bassman I saw in Walter Carter's store in Nashville. I take it from the state of the tweed that this is a reissue Bassman, not an original.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Huh, didn't know about him. Looks like he modded this Crate as well cuz John Mayer paid 50 thousand and 1 dollar for it. Thats just the head, no speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Huh, didn't know about him.


He has a very prominent lineage.










Howard Dumbledore


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I always thought the dude in that picture was Shawn Lane


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a _completely_ bad guess.
I kinda miss Shawn Lane. He was Guthrie Govan before Guthrie Govan.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Not a _completely_ bad guess.
> I kinda miss Shawn Lane. He was Guthrie Govan before Guthrie Govan.


Guthrie’s This Land Is Your Land is a family favorite around our electric fireplace


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Guthrie’s This Land Is Your Land is a family favorite around our electric fireplace


Roasting govt cheese.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Roasting govt cheese.


hopefully after this Ethos sells I won't have to depend on the govt for cheese


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the ethos took 3 long hours to sell but thankfully I've replaced it with this.....










the beautiful part is this thing in stereo with a Boss Metal Zone mid-gain sounds better than a Dumple


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Did it come with some of this?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> dunno man, you're the pedal expert. I just play guitar


Haven’t laughed at an @vadsy comment like that in a while. Looks cool. I’d be scared to put the speaker out from a 100 watt amp into that jack as @mhammer says.


----------

